# Pregunta sobre dato de una hoja de datos del STK086



## aquienbuscabas (Ene 9, 2009)

Hola quiero hacer un amplificador con el STK 086 y en el plaquetodo (hoja de circuito) indica q para 70W consume 2 amper por rama, eso que significa? 2A para +VCC con respecto a masa y 2A para -VCC con respecto a masa? o 2A entre +VCC y -VCC? El diagrama es el siguiente pdf, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2009)

aquienbuscabas dijo:
			
		

> Hola quiero hacer un amplificador con el STK 086 y en el plaquetodo (hoja de circuito) indica q para 70W *consume 2 amper por rama*, eso que significa? 2A para +VCC con respecto a masa y 2A para -VCC con respecto a masa? o 2A entre +VCC y -VCC? El diagrama es el siguiente pdf, saludos


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Ene 9, 2009)

osea segun lo q dice Fogonazo a la hs. de comprar el transformador deberia tener uno de  4A si este fuese del tipo fuente partida?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2009)

Fogonazo dice que necesitas un transformador de 60V con punto medio y 2A (120W), suponiendo un amplificador solo (Mono)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29738.html


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Ene 9, 2009)

oks gracias ese post sirvio de muchoo

gracias


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Ene 9, 2009)

bien entendi mas o menos pero haber tu q entiendes mucho mas q yo

yo necesito para alimentar mi amplificador

una fuente de +-45 V  (Recomendada)

2A por rama

ahora bien a la hs de comprar el transformador q deberia pedir?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2009)

Pones cara de pocos amigos y le dices al vendedor:
Quiero un transformador de:
60V con punto medio 2A
o un transformador 30-0-30V 2A
o un transformador 30+30 2A  ***

Todas las versiones debieran dar el mismo resultado

! ! Y si no me lo das y rápido te reviento ¡ ¡ (Esto es opcional y siempre y cuando el vendedor no sea mas grande físicamente que tu)

*** Esta es la que mas me gusta

Si te ofrecen alternativas:
*No* puedes poner de mas voltaje porque se quema el integrado, si te dicen tengo un transformador de *3,5 o 4 A*, *te sirve*, incluso puedes hacer un amplificador estéreo con el.

Edit:


> 30+30/4AC	TRANSFORMADOR 30+30 4 A COPPER	$57.622


http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/principal.htm

http://www.alamtec.com.ar/ver_productos.php?grupo=1&categoria=15


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Ene 9, 2009)

oks ya lo compre el transformador y es exactamente igual al q me acabas de decir q tengo q comprar.
pero cuando lo conecto, no anda como corresponde y se calienta.
al pasar esto revise el cto y se lo di a un amigo para q lo controlase tmb
y no encontramos errores entonces pensamos q seria el transformador, pero segun tus valiosisimas explicaciones( desde ya gracias) no  es el problema.
lo unico q puede causar problemas es el integrado(debido a q en el foro hablan todos muy bien de este amplificador)
cuando lo compre habia dos clases uno con una letra q no recuerdo y otro mas q era sin letras( el hombre q nos vendia nos aconsejo q compraramos el q no tiene letra) y lo compramos pero cuando lo probamos el amplificador amplifica pero mucho menos de lo q tiene q amplificar y se calienta todo( el transformador- el rectificador -el intgrado).... bueno ese es mi problema

tienes alguna idea de q puede ser?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2009)

Para controlar el transformador, lo conectas sin nada a la salida y lo dejas 1 h, luego de transcurrido este tiempo el transformador puede estar caliente pero se debe poder mantener la mano sobre el sin quemarse, (unos 50º), si se calentó mas que eso es de mala calidad y a la larga se quemara.
Si esta prueba salio satisfactoria le conectas el puente rectificador y mides la salida (Sin los capacitores) deberías tener +-30VCC en cada salida del puente, si hasta ahí vamos bien le conectas los filtros (Ojo polaridad) y ahora deberías tener unos +- 43VCC o 86 VCC entre extremos.


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Ene 9, 2009)

hice lo q pusiste exepto de esperar 1 hs y todas las pruebas salen perfectas tal cual como dices ( mido en vez de +-43vcc,  +-41vcc pero no afecta en nada porque este amplificador dice q puede funcionar con mucho menor voltage. no creo q sea el transformador  porque todas las mediciones dan bien...
me juego ya mas por q sea el integrado, tienes idea cual es la diferencia del q tiene letra del q no?... es un stk086


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 9, 2009)

hola, yo soy amigo de aquienbuscabas y estoy armando con el el amplificador, lo del transformador mañana lo compruebo, pero nos queda la duda con lo del integrado, cuando fuimos a comprarlo el vendedor nos dijo que tenia dos modelos del STK086 uno que tenia letras y numeros despues de STK086...  y otro que no tenia nada. Nos dijo que el que no tenia letras tenia componentes adentro (el integrado) y el que tenia letras y numeros que no recuerdo cuales tenia en su interior solo los transistores. El vendedor junto a un hombre q estaba al lado nos dijeron que si la hoja de donde sacamos el circuito no especificaba ningun numero ni letra luego del numero de stk (086...) le pusieramos el que no tenia letras, q era mas caro ensima, y ese le pusimos, amplifica unos 30W y despues distorciona y el transformador se calienta que masomenos se hace un huevo frito y el rectificador tambien. Que sera o sabemos nos queda la duda, en todos los post que hablan de este integrado nunca mensionan este tema.
saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 9, 2009)

lo mas probable sea q el transformadorr no se banque alimentar al stk086 se calienta por el consumo excesivo


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 9, 2009)

El transformador es optimo para esa potencia, ya lo descartamos.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 9, 2009)

Si no es el transformador... Seguí con la cadena en orden: 
1) ¿Con qué diodos lo estás rectificando? Si es un puente integrado, ¿cuál? Es importante que tengan una capacidad de unos 6/8A como mínimo.
2) Sin carga y con la entrada a tierra, ¿qué consumo tiene tu circuito? Se supone que no debería pasar de unos 100mA como máximo de máximos.
3) Conectá la carga (parlante de 8Ω y *no* menos) ¿Se calienta con la entrada a tierra? Si lo hace, está oscilando y eso es una mala disposición de los componentes.
4) Si no calienta con la entrada en corto, al desconectarla, aplicarle un poco de señal y desconectar la fuente de señal, ¿se calienta? Si lo hace, está oscilando.

No sé si se nota, pero le pongo las fichas a que oscila tu amplificador. Los cuatro condensadores marcados como C1 son los encargados de evitar las oscilaciones y deben estar montados lo más cerca posible de las patas 0, 8, 4 y 6. Podés probar de ponerles un condensador de 100 a 220nf en paralelo a cada uno. Quizá ayude, pero no te olvides de ponerlos cerca de las patas...

Fijate si no es algo de esto el origen del problema.

Saludos


----------



## Manonline (Ene 9, 2009)

por que no miden la corriente que esta tomando el circuito?


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Ene 10, 2009)

re: Manonline

no tenemos muchas herramientas de medicion solo contamos con un tester de no muy buena calidad...

ademas no sabemos como hacer para medir la corriente en una fuente partida?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2009)

Si ya hiciste las comprobaciones que te comente Aquí y fueron satisfactorias y NO produjero calentamiento, comienza a desconfiar de tu placa o del propio integrado, algo mal armado, en corto, incluso algo al revés, ¿?¿?¿?

Edit
¿ De donde sacaron el diseño del impreso ?


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Ene 10, 2009)

la placa creo q esta bien. el diseño impreso fue realizado por mi y chequeado varias veces por mi y por mi a migo.
este es el ctro echo en el pcb a partir de un archivo de plaquetodo q tambien lo adjunto


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2009)

Diseñaron el impreso, lo imprimieron, lo pasaron al cobre y lo atacaron químicamente.

¿ Pasaron la imagen diseñada o su imagen en "Espejo" ?


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Ene 10, 2009)

lo q hice fue:

lo  impremi con una impresora laser
lo planche
lo deje en agua para q se le salga el papel
y lo meti en el acido

y me quedo las palabras de la parte inferior(la fecha, mi nombre, amplificador de 70w) correctas para leer asi q supongo q esta bien.
por las dudas te dejo una foto de mi plaqueta


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 10, 2009)

Si hemos revisado el circuito bien, y esta todo bien, pero yo incisto con el tema de las versiones del STK086, ademas que si seguimos la teoria del post de fogonazo que creo que es la correcta el amplificador consumne 1.6 A al maximo (70W) Tengo entendido que si le pedimos a un transformador de 2A, 3A es oveo que se va a re calentar. Google me ha dicho en muchos post de otras paginas que consume mas de 1.6 A , que consume 3A, y asi es oveo que el transformador va a calentar hasta hervir, pero no se, yo me tiro por el post de fogonazo que creo que esta muy correcto y que el integrado vino fallado o algo asi, hablan maravillas de este circuito, sinseramente no lo se que pasa.saludos


----------



## oswaldosolano (Ene 11, 2009)

le podes meter 50 amperios si queres y no te afecta en nada, el problema podria ser que el stk sea falso y estos se calientan por que toleran menos voltage del que dice la hoja de datos.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 11, 2009)

Todos los síntomas que mencionás son compatibles con un amplificador oscilando. Si tenés un par de resistencias de un valor bajo (0,47Ω o menos) y buena potencia (5W o más), ponelas en serie con los dos cables de alimentación. Encendé tu amplificador y fijate la caída que se produce entre sus terminales. Ley de Ohm y calculás cuánta corriente está pasando por las resistencias. En reposo no deberían ser más de unos pocos miliamperes. Si está oscilando, el consumo se va a disparar sin que se oiga sonido alguno, o un leve zumbido.
Dicho esto, yo apuesto por que tu circuito está oscilando, según adivino por el PCB que posteaste.

Saludos


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Ene 12, 2009)

San_Cacho q tiene el cto q diseñe? como sabes q es posible q oscile?q es lo q te hace penser eso?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2009)

aquienbuscabas dijo:
			
		

> San_Cacho q tiene el cto q diseñe? como sabes q es posible q oscile?q es lo q te hace penser eso?


Existen varias posibilidades de que se te formen lazos de realimentación indeseables que lleven a oscilar el esquema.
Pistas finas, conductores largos, puesta a tierra de la entrada en el lugar incorrecto, retorno del parlante al lugar incorrecto, demasiado cerca una entrada de una salida, entradas mal protegidas de la RF, Etc

Léete esto (Parte II), Si tienes ganas, explico o mas bien trato de explicar algo sobre el tema. 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29738.html


----------



## Cacho (Ene 12, 2009)

Leé el tutorial de Fogonazo (por cierto Fogo, está muy bueno, estuve hasta recién leyendo).

En el caso específico tuyo, como ni TR7 ni TR8 (este es el que hay que compensar) están compensados para evitar el efecto Miller (mirar el datasheet por los números de los componentes), la distribución de las pistas del impreso es extremadamente importante. Los condensadores de desacople y filtrado son fundamentales y tienen ubicaciones bien críticas.
Como posible solución, poné dos condensadores de 100 a 220pf, uno entre los pines 5 y 6 y otro entre los pines 8 y 9. Eso debería evitar la oscilación porque estarás agregando los condensadores de Miller. No es seguro que funcione por las conexiones internas del integrado, pero es probable.

Probá y después contá cómo te fue.
Saludos


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Ene 14, 2009)

hola, acabamos de cambiar el transformador de 32+32 2A por uno de35+35 6A para que quepa duda de que el problema es el transformador, pero ahora cuando lo conectamos todo no amplificadorfico mas y salio olor a quemado q no sabemos bien de donde pero sospechamos q del stk. El integrado nos salio 40 pesos en electronica liniers argentina suponemos q por ser una casa tan reconocida no creemos que el stk sea chino pero todo puede ser. Si alguien tuvo el mismo problema, encantado de escucharlo. Saludos


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Ene 14, 2009)

Abrimos el stk y tiene una pinta importante de q es trucho, hay q ver si nos dan bola en la electronica que lo compramos (elctronica lliniers argentina) , pero la unica opcion q queda es cambiarlo. Ya buscamos en internet y en el foro de todo sobre este integrado y todos hablan maravilla, llegamos a leer que hay un 72% de integrados truchos asi q tranquilamente podemos entrar en ese porcentaje.

Ahi abajo les dejo una foto del integrado por dentro

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ene 14, 2009)

La calidad de las fotos no es muy buena, pero más o menos se ve el tamaño de las pastillas de los TR de salida. Si es una falsificación, es buena y no debería haber fallado por eso.
Estimativamente, las pastillas de silicio deberían medir alrededor 3mm*3mm, cosa que las tuyas parecerían cumplir.

Saludos


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Ene 14, 2009)

pero no se nota mucho en la foto pero lo miramos con mas cuidado y entre algunas pistas hay  espacios rectangulares o cuadrados marcados como si faltacen los componentes.
Ademas nos fijamos el cto interno de este integrado en datasheet y figura q tiene varias resistecias y capacitores pero en ejemplar de integrado q poseo solo pose 2 de estos componentes. 
los otros no identifico con precicion q son pero parecen ser transistores debido a q poseen 2 patas y esta soldado la capsula a otra pista(es decir 3 contactos)
nos fijamos en internet otros modelos de stk porque no encontramos el stk086 visto internamente y  estos poseian  resistencias , capacitores  y transistores tipo como poseen las placas de computacion(referido al tamaño forma etc) 

bueno aca les dejo la imagen q encontre en  internet gracias a un miembro del foro 

a si quieren entrar a la pag donde sake estos datos es http://transfal.tripod.com/indexold.html


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Ene 14, 2009)

le saquee otra foto q me parece q se ve  mejor q la anterior


en el cuadrado mas grande marcado en la imagen se encuentan lo q yo supongo q podrian ser TR y en los otros mas pequelos se encuentar los espacios q supongo q faltan componentes


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 14, 2009)

Ademas de creer q es trucho por la simple razon de que le aumentamos en 4 volt la tension y no andubo mas misteriosamente, leimos en internet q los stk truchos tienen un codigo atras en la chapa del dicipador y asi es nuestro integrado, tiene un codigo atras, tambien nos fijamos fotos de falsificacion y de originales y este se parece mucho a los truchos, ademas de que una ves vimos en google imagenes este mismo integrado por dentro y poseia capacitores ceramicos de los que se usan normalmente y resistecias, cosa q nuestro integrado no tiene, por mas chiquitas que puedan ser, lo unico q tiene son algunos capacitores de los que usan las mothers por ejemplo y transistores, pero nada q ver con la imagen q vimos q nunca mas la pudimos encontrar otra ves en google, sospechamos mucho, como puede ser q con el supuesto transformador q no servia andaba o por lomenos amplificaba bien hasta cierto punto (pero se calentaba la fuente y todos los demas problemas mensionados) pero con este nuevo transformador (de por si este si q no se calienta) pero el integrado se nos muere, es raro, saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 24, 2009)

mi recomendacion que que si tienes la economia suficiente; y el conocimiento, se armen un transistorizado.

Hay muchos diagramas en el foro.

A mi hace unos años me dio por armar etapas de potencias con STK4048, y les digo que cuando me entere que estaban siendo falsificados, me dispuse a abrir el mio para comprobar si era o no trucho y...

ERA TRUCHO...

ni siquiera lo pude escuchar, que lastima de dinero y que coraje...

Saludos.


----------



## denis92 (Ago 13, 2009)

hola 
yo arme el mismo pero stereo tambien
i queria hacerte unas pregunta
en el circuito de plaquetodo no aparece la resistencia esa de 56ohm que le pusiste entre la patita 3 y 7..porque se la colocaste?
i yo tengo otro problema
resulta que cuando lo pongo fuerte a todo volumen se escucha de pelos perfecto
pero cuando lo pongo bajito se escuchan ruidos como chillidos
i lo alimento con misma tensión que vos +-43 
me he vuelto loco buscandole el problema de porque hace ese ruido queria saber si alguien me puede ayudar?
gracias


----------

